# X server dies before update



## adripillo (Jan 8, 2013)

hi, I updated FreeBSD from 9.1 rc3 to 9.1 release. The problem now is that X doest not start. It says

```
X server died during startup 
kdm 1474: X server display 0 cannot be started, session failed.
```
 Can someone help me please? Thanks


----------



## adripillo (Jan 8, 2013)

Its solved, installed again Xorg and Nvidia drivers.


----------

